# Power supply



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

My old MRC 1200 power pack went bad. I went to get a new one and was persuaded to get a 1370 instead. I mainly use it for my accessaries but was told it was a better and more powerful pack. Anybody know if this is true or did I just waste $10.00 the cost difference between the two?:thumbsdown::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Power*

It looks good at 18 volt amps.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product_p/500-aa370.htm

Found one on sale.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice power supply.

Bob


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It does have more then 2 times the power of the 1200. I was reluctant to buy because I am transitioning to DCC. Wonder why they couldn't at least change the color of it. It looks Identical to the 1200. It whats inside that count though.


----------

